# Duda Orcad Capture



## rambochembo (Nov 2, 2006)

wenas!! queria haceros una pregunta un poco tonta....
en que libreria puedo encontrar las LDR y las NTC en el Orcar Capture... es que soy un poco vaguete   
Muxas gracias
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## JORGETRON (Nov 4, 2006)

no estoy seguro pero pero busca en layout, dealeer, devices


----------



## PepitoGrillorr (Mar 4, 2010)

Hola, tengo el mismo problema, necesito una LDR para el esquemático en OrCad y no la encuentro


----------

